

5-inch e-paper reader, cheap, limited, soon to be ubiquitous - olefoo
http://www.teleread.org/blog/2008/05/14/five-inch-150-e-ink-reader-to-be-unveiled-at-the-idpf-conference-today/

======
surkaz
The uses of this will replace the need for books for most tech-users. Instead
having a book to read, a lot of people would listen to audiobooks on their
players. Now, instead of having a physical library of books you now have a
digital library of books, notes etc. This seems to be the natural progression
of reading.

